# changing for evening reception or staying in wedding dress?



## smelly07

I'm not sure whether to stay in my wedding dress for the evening reception or change into another outfit...what are your plans?


----------



## Tiff

Due to the amount that I am spending on my wedding dress, I will be wearing it for as long as humanly possible. :haha: 

I don't have any plans to change out of it until our wedding night!


----------



## superbecks

I will be staying in mine too! x


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

im staying in mine, i love my dress soooo much, i am thinking of permenantly wearing it, walk through a car wash everyday to keep to it clean lol xx


----------



## sapphire20

I will be staying in mine too..........you want to get as much wear out of it as possible! I dont get why you would change out of something so beautiful that takes that amount of time to choose lol x


----------



## special_kala

I changed but i was 28 weeks pregnant lol

How comfy is your dress?


----------



## toffee87

Staying on, we only wear it once :) (not got it yet)


----------



## smelly07

Mrs Liamxxs said:


> im staying in mine, i love my dress soooo much, i am thinking of permenantly wearing it, walk through a car wash everyday to keep to it clean lol xx

:rofl:


----------



## smelly07

special_kala said:


> I changed but i was 28 weeks pregnant lol
> 
> How comfy is your dress?


I have only tried on my dress once but i was really comfortable in it, my DF thinks i should change later in the evening although my plans were to stay in my wedding dress due to the same reasons as all of the above now i'm undecided lol


----------



## smelly07

Tiff said:


> Due to the amount that I am spending on my wedding dress, I will be wearing it for as long as humanly possible. :haha:
> 
> I don't have any plans to change out of it until our wedding night!

OOOO LA LAAAA :winkwink:


----------



## honeybee2

Ill be staying in mine- purely because I wont have an excuse to wear it again :cry:

plus...mr honeybee wants to make full use of it in the night time :blush::thumbup:

although I'm pretty sure I'll be too knackered for that so I've asked him if we can munch on some wedding cake, drink some champers and watch some family guy instead :haha:


----------



## toffee87

Ditto :)


----------



## w8ing4bean

*i am probs going to change. found a gooooooooorgeous dress in the debenhams wedding range. dont really wanna change because my dress is so beautiful, but its huge and its gonna be a long day*


----------



## w8ing4bean

honeybee2 said:


> although I'm pretty sure I'll be too knackered for that so I've asked him if we can munch on some wedding cake, drink some champers and watch some family guy instead :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

one of our freinds (she is as daft as a brush and good old laugh) thinks that she is going to be hiding under mine lol 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/White-Ivory-...87?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item3a629fa1d3

this is my dress xx


----------



## smelly07

w8ing4bean said:


> honeybee2 said:
> 
> 
> although I'm pretty sure I'll be too knackered for that so I've asked him if we can munch on some wedding cake, drink some champers and watch some family guy instead :haha:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## smelly07

Mrs Liamxxs said:


> one of our freinds (she is as daft as a brush and good old laugh) thinks that she is going to be hiding under mine lol
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/White-Ivory-...87?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item3a629fa1d3
> 
> this is my dress xx

beautiful dress :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

thanx hun xx


----------



## smelly07

w8ing4bean said:


> *i am probs going to change. found a gooooooooorgeous dress in the debenhams wedding range. dont really wanna change because my dress is so beautiful, but its huge and its gonna be a long day*

 
maybe i could find something just incase...keep my options open x


----------



## honeybee2

its gorgeous :cry: i never want this wedding planning to end!


----------



## smelly07

honeybee2 said:


> its gorgeous :cry: i never want this wedding planning to end!

ahhhhh bless you honeybee2.........you are absolutely loving it all arent you :thumbup:


----------



## w8ing4bean

*i want the planning to end, to have my wedding day and be on my way to Jamaica! *


----------



## honeybee2

smelly07 said:


> honeybee2 said:
> 
> 
> its gorgeous :cry: i never want this wedding planning to end!
> 
> ahhhhh bless you honeybee2.........you are absolutely loving it all arent you :thumbup:Click to expand...

its just the anticipation of knowing that its coming, but its not here yet and its still OK to dream about it and plan it in your head. 
I can't wait for the honeymoon either.

In a way- I want it to be over so we can get back to TTC properly again as we're starting on clomid and assisted fertility afterwards.


----------



## toffee87

I know what you mean, I'm embracing the planning, it'll fly by!


----------



## princessellie

mrsliam i absolutely love that dress!!!

i will be wearing mine for as long as i can, my mam is making me take it off halfway through teh day and get a wash cos she reckons i'll be stinking by the night hahah x


----------



## honeybee2

I just keep thinking; this is the ONLY time I plan to do this- why the hell not make a deal out of it? Im really enjoying it. Its a hobby and a new project that Ive taken in my stride and I think I'll continue to help others afterwards. Im thinking about doing an online journal for other brides on a budget to read- but embracing all possibilities and choices apart from my own. Its given me something really positive to look forward too and my health has benefited from it because Ive got an incentive to loose weight and its really put our relationship to the test- just can't wait to say I do!


----------



## honeybee2

princessellie said:


> mrsliam i absolutely love that dress!!!
> 
> i will be wearing mine for as long as i can, my mam is making me take it off halfway through teh day and get a wash cos she reckons i'll be stinking by the night hahah x

pffffffffffffffffft! :haha:
this made me laugh so much- does your mum think you smell or something? :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

princessellie said:


> mrsliam i absolutely love that dress!!!
> 
> i will be wearing mine for as long as i can, my mam is making me take it off halfway through teh day and get a wash cos she reckons i'll be stinking by the night hahah x

thank you hunni xx


----------



## princessellie

haha i know she must do, she said to me so what are we wearing on the night and i said :| the same thing were wearing in teh day and she said well im not, youre gna stink!!! we'll get you cleaned up halfway through hahaha x


----------



## honeybee2

you wont stink! ooooo what a daft thing to say :haha: and so what if your a bit sweaty? Its your wedding day and you'll be dancing all night!


----------



## princessellie

haha yep, dancing all night with my sweaty pitts :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

would you want to change out of it though personally? You'll only wear it for one day, unless youve got something that resembles my big fat gypsy wedding?


----------



## twiggy56

the amount iv spent on my wedding dress its staying on from early hrs of the AM to the last possible moment!

...I might even sleep in it...

get my moneys worth!! :rofl:

Plus im never guna want to take it off! :cry:


----------



## smelly07

honeybee2 said:


> I just keep thinking; this is the ONLY time I plan to do this- why the hell not make a deal out of it? Im really enjoying it. Its a hobby and a new project that Ive taken in my stride and I think I'll continue to help others afterwards. Im thinking about doing an online journal for other brides on a budget to read- but embracing all possibilities and choices apart from my own. Its given me something really positive to look forward too and my health has benefited from it because Ive got an incentive to loose weight and its really put our relationship to the test- just can't wait to say I do!



I think that is an excellant idea!!!


----------



## smelly07

I didnt even think about the whole sweating and smelling part of things lol..... maybe having a hidden pocket in my wedding dress to store some Deodrant would be handy :rofl:


----------



## smelly07

Oh and when i was looking for boquets it made me wonder why brides carry flowers anyway and here's what i found...

About the time of the Middle Ages, people took their one bath of the year about April, when the weather was starting to warm up. Marriages traditionally took place in June and, by that time, people were starting to smell a bit ripe. Therefore the bride would carry flowers to help cover the offensive odor...............................(hhmmmm nice)


----------



## smelly07

OH AND GUYS..... yes my user name is SMELLY07 :rofl:................but im not actually smelly :rofl:

just to clarify as we are on the smelly subject. :wacko:


----------



## booflebump

twiggy56 said:


> the amount iv spent on my wedding dress its staying on from early hrs of the AM to the last possible moment!
> 
> ...I might even sleep in it...
> 
> get my moneys worth!! :rofl:
> 
> Plus im never guna want to take it off! :cry:

Me too! xxx


----------



## princessellie

smelly07 said:


> OH AND GUYS..... yes my user name is SMELLY07 :rofl:................but im not actually smelly :rofl:
> 
> just to clarify as we are on the smelly subject. :wacko:

hmmm convinced???


:haha:


----------



## w8ing4bean

*lol! *


----------



## smelly07

:rofl:


----------



## Amy-Lea

In my mum's wedding, when she got changed into her night time outfit my Nan put her wedding dress on for the rest of the night :rofl: but thats just our weird and wonderful family !!


----------



## special_kala

smelly07 said:


> OH AND GUYS..... yes my user name is SMELLY07 :rofl:................but im not actually smelly :rofl:
> 
> just to clarify as we are on the smelly subject. :wacko:

well ive met her and........:coffee:


----------



## Tiff

special_kala said:


> smelly07 said:
> 
> 
> OH AND GUYS..... yes my user name is SMELLY07 :rofl:................but im not actually smelly :rofl:
> 
> just to clarify as we are on the smelly subject. :wacko:
> 
> well ive met her and........:coffee:Click to expand...

....she smells like coffee? :haha:

Mmm, that'd be a great air freshener fragrance. "Fresh Roasted Coffee" :coffee:


----------



## honeybee2

o i love coffee, Id love a coffee smelling air freshner


----------



## special_kala

it was my i shall keep quiet face lol


----------



## smelly07

Ummmmmm excuse me.....i am still here you know :shower:


----------



## special_kala

smelly07 said:


> Ummmmmm excuse me.....i am still here you know :shower:

:bunny:


----------

